# Java Web Start im Browser laufen lassen



## dTP (10. Nov 2007)

Hallo

Möchte eine Webanwendung mit Java Web Start realisieren.
Jedoch würde ich es vorziehen, dass kein eigenes Fenster geöffnet wird,
sondern die anwendung direkt im Browser läuft.

Ist das möglich?
und wenn ja Wie?

mfg markus


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2007)

Warum schreibst du dann kein Applet?


----------



## Hollebolle (10. Nov 2007)

Du scheinst den Sinn von Java WebStart offensichtlich nicht verstanden zu haben. Damit kannst Du Java Applikationen starten und Applikationen unterscheiden sich nun einmal von Applets, die im Browser laufen. Wie oben bereits geschrieben musst Du ein Applet benutzen, dann kannst Du es im Browserfenster integrieren.

Grüße


----------



## dTP (11. Nov 2007)

Hi

es geht darum das ich die oberfläche gerne mit JavaFx machen würde..
denke nicht das dies mit einem Applet möglich ist
oder?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2007)

HIer geht ja alles durcheinandern. Webanwendung mit WebStart und JavaFX.. Ich hätte gerne nen Turbodiesel mit Wankelscheiben auf Erdgas...

Eine Webanwendung ist eine serverseitige Anwendung die HTML/CSS ausspuckt. Das hat mal so rein überhaupt nichts mit WebStart zu tun, was lediglich ein Deplyment Mechanismus ist um normale Anwendungen über das Web an den Client zu verteilen.


----------



## dTP (11. Nov 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HIer geht ja alles durcheinandern. Webanwendung mit WebStart und JavaFX.. Ich hätte gerne nen Turbodiesel mit Wankelscheiben auf Erdgas...



Mit Webanwendung habe ich gemeint das der User das Programm von einer Webseite aus startet.

also der User geht auf Seite loggt sich ein, und startet das Programm (Java Web Start).

Jetzt wäre es natürlich ich sage mal angenehm für den User, wenn dieses Programm eben wie ein Applet
im Browser läuft, und nicht ein extra Fenster sich öffnet.

und das ist nun die Frage, ob das möglich ist?

aber was ich so gelesen habe mittlerweile, ist es anscheinend nicht möglich.

JavaFX kann man ohne weiteres in einem JavaWebStart verwenden.

ps. durcheinander geht hier also garnichts


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

Nur Applets laufen im Browser. Wie kommst du darauf das JavaFX nicht in einem Applet laufen kann?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2007)

dTP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt wäre es natürlich ich sage mal angenehm für den User, wenn dieses Programm eben wie ein Applet
> im Browser läuft, und nicht ein extra Fenster sich öffnet.
> 
> und das ist nun die Frage, ob das möglich ist?



"Wie ein Applet im Browser" laufen nur Applets und wenn du die Anwendung als Applet realisierst, wofür sollte dann noch WebStart gut sein?


----------



## dTP (12. Nov 2007)

da ist natürlich was dran... 

aber sind applets nicht sehr sehr langsam...
oder sind das JavaWebStarts auch?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2007)

Applets sind nicht langsam. Applets brauchen nur eine für's Web ungewohnt lange Zeit zum starten, da erst die VM hochgefahren werden muss. Ansonsten sind es ganz einfache Applikationen die im Browser einbettet sind.


----------



## Gast (12. Nov 2007)

also gut..
dann werd ich wohl doch applets nehmen

danke für eure tips


----------

